# Solved: Dell Inspiron 1550 - Inverted Display



## 17Tomodachi (Jun 18, 2007)

My cat walked over the keyboard of my powered-up Inspiron 1150. It has pressed a combination of keys which has caused the fisplay to be inverted and the display is now upside down. Moving the mouse towards me causes the pointer, pointing downwards, to go up the screen.

When I connect an external monitor to the laptop, and press the 'Fn+F8(CRT/LCD)' keys the display on both the external monitor and latop is displayed correctly and not inverted. Removing the external monitor causes the display on the laptop to be inverted again.

There is no documentation in the owner's manual describing this 'feature'.

How can I get the display to be non-inverted on my latop?


----------



## angelize56 (Apr 17, 2002)

Welcome to TSG 17T! 

I searched and found this....see if that works:

*Press Ctrl+Alt+Upward Arrow keys on your keyboard at the same time as it's sometimes set as the HOTKEY for rotating the screen*


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Hi and welcome. Always close the lid...cats and laptops do not mix well


----------



## angelize56 (Apr 17, 2002)

Candy: You should know! 

Paging Tom...did you get it fixed?


----------



## DarqueMist (Jan 16, 2001)

simplest solution if it works
try pressing "Control + Alt + Up Arrow Key" or possibly one of the other arrow keys

if that didn't and you have a nvidia graphics card

right click on an empty spot on your desktop and choose "nvidia display" then in its box look for NVRotate and you'll find options there to rotate your display

if you have an ATI card, sorry can't help as I haven't used one since my radeon 7000 which was a very long time ago


----------



## 17Tomodachi (Jun 18, 2007)

'Ctl+Alt+up arrow' solved the problem. Many thanks.


----------

